# For Braggin Rights



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Since mt stash is low, this is an identify the smoker contest for bragging rights. Hope others will join in and add more celebrities once this guy is identified.

This guy is a true legend in his field and was rarely seen without a cigar.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

James Caan


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

No clue, but this is one that just scares the hell out of me and stands as irrefutable proof that boxing and plastic surgery do not mix:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

kind of looks like kissinger but i dont know if he smoked or not

cool contest Bruce


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Don- looks like he has a bit of RP maduro stain on his lip. :???:


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Mickey Rourke



Herf N Turf said:


> No clue, but this is one that just scares the hell out of me and stands as irrefutable proof that boxing and plastic surgery do not mix:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

A hint. the pic I posted was a long time ago and If he was still alive. he would be in Chi-town tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Harry Caray ?



Fuzzy said:


> A hint. the pic I posted was a long time ago and If he was still alive. he would be in Chi-town tomorrow for sure.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Wildone said:


> Harry Caray ?


Nah, the glasses aren't nearly big enough


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My hint may have been misleading, This guy would have been at Richmond this past weekend and would have been in Chi-town next race,,, er I mean week for an event one day after the anniversary of his passing away.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm going to say...Hillen "Hilly" Rife.

:car:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

John Delphus 'J.D.' McDuffie

It certainly isnt Grumpy Bill Jenkins as he looks to at peace with himself to be a mad scientist like Bill. LOL.


Dammit! Beaten by Dave. Kudos to you Sir.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Way to go, Dave. Hilly Rife, Legends of NASCAR. Figured with all the NASCAR fans some one would get the hints. Found this picture of him while wasting time on Google looking for famous folks who smoke cigars.


----------

